# [SOLVED] soundcard working only with acpi=off

## Onip

Hi, I just bought this new laptop ( hp pavilion dv3 2020 el ) and everything is working fine except sound. Soundcard seems to be recognized, but no sound is played although channels are unmuted.

Passing acpi=off at boot make the soundcard (and headset) play nice the only problem being that it always starts with muted channels.

```
# lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

```

# grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#?

/proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: IDT 92HD75B2X5

/proc/asound/card0/codec#2:Codec: Generic 10de ID 3

```

I've already tried with alsa-drivers

EDIT:

forgot to say that external alsa-driver fail to insert the module because of a missing symbol ( unregister_sound_SOMETHING ) and that I already tried a bunch of model=xxxxx in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf with no success.

from tuxonice stable ( 2.6.28-r10 )

latest tuxonice ( 2.6.30-r4 )

media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.20

media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

I really appreciate some help.

Thanks

----------

## erik258

hi, your lspci output may really help us all figure this out.  it will show the sound hardware in that computer.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> hi, your lspci output may really help us all figure this out.  it will show the sound hardware in that computer.

 

besides this?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci | grep -i audio
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 
> ...

 

----------

## erik258

oops- did I miss that?  I guess so. Sorry.

----------

## Onip

after another day of kernel recompiling and module parameters settings It seems to work with tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r4 and all of hda kernel options compiled as modules.

 */etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4
> 
> 

 

The only problem is that alsa starts with speaker and headphones channels muted, so I have to unmute those manually each time.

Any solution for this?

----------

## Clad in Sky

Yes.

Go to etc/conf.d

Open alsaconf with your favourite editor

Change the lines "Restore on Start" and "Save on Stop" to yes.

Now unmute your channels and the next time you boot up your system the speakers shouldn't be muted.

----------

## Onip

thanks, but they are all already set to yes

----------

## erik258

Since I rarely have new hardware I rarely use alsa-drivers, but for the in kernel drivers (which it seems you are now using), that file should be /etc/conf.d/alsasound.  

However before you can benefit from these settings you also have to use the alsasound initscript:

rc-update add alsasound default

or something similar, or that conf.d/alsasound setting isn't going to affect anything! 

hope it helps, good luck, and sorry again for asking for an lspci you already provided ; )

----------

## Onip

You were right. I disabled it during my manual trying and forgot to re-enable it.

For the sake of precision the correct module options are

 */etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf wrote:*   

> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 enable_msi=1 probe_mask=1

 

Marking solved.

----------

## cach0rr0

thread hijack - whereabouts are you getting the  model number to pass to modprobe? 

I have two machines using snd-hda-intel, and of yet havent bothered using any special args

----------

## Onip

Here for example. In ideal conditions there should be autosense (based on BIOS) from the module, but in practice it needs some hints some times.

----------

